# استضافة رجال الأعمال المميزات والاسعار



## drpepo (11 يناير 2008)

:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:​ 

*روك فور هوست *
*أقوى سرفر قبطى*​ 
بعدما قدمنا عروض الاستضافة العادية 
http://www.rock4host.com/site/host-linux.html​ 
والاستضافة الذهبية 
http://www.rock4host.com/site/golden-host.html​ 

الآن استضافة رجال الأعمال ​ 
1- لان هذا النوع من الاستضافة يكون 20 موقع فقط على السرفر الواحد ​ 
2- قلة عدد المواقع على السرفر الواحد يتيح ان تتوزع جميع امكانيات السرفر على الـ 20 موقع فقط ​ 

3- اداء اقــــوى .. ستشعر بالفرق والتميز .... ضمـــــــــان تــــــــام لعمل موقعك بكفاءة ممتازة ​ 

4- يتم انشاء 3 دومينات مجانا مع الخطة​ 

5- جميع الخصائص الاخرى من SUB Domains - FTP Accounts - MYSQL - E-MAILS غيــــــــــر محــــــــــدودة​ 
مساحة 1 جيجا + 100 جيجا نقل بيانات + 3 دومين مجانى = 1000 جنيه مصرى ​ 
مساحة 3 جيجا + 200 جيجا نقل بيانات + 3 دومين مجانى = 1500 جنيه مصرى ​ 
مساحة 5 جيجا + 300 جيجا نقل بيانات + 3 دومين مجانى = 2000 جنيه مصرى​ 
مساحة 10 جيجا + 400 جيجا نقل بيانات + 3 دومين مجانى = 3000 جنيه مصرى​ 
http://rock2host.com/site/host-vip.html​ 
من عملاؤنا http://rock4host.com/site/members.html​ 
*( وصل عدد عملاؤنا لاكثر من 70 عميل ) بادر بحجز موقعك معنا لكى نتشرف بك *
*وهولاء بعض من عملاؤنا *​+ الموقع الرسمى لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا مارتيروس 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة الأنبا اثناسيوس الرسولى بالأسكندرية
+الموقع الرسمى لخدمة ينبوع الرجاء
+الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة العذراء مريم ومارمينا - السنبلاوين​ 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة الانبا تكلا - أشمون 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس - الزقازيق 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة الملاك الجليل رافائيل - العجمي الهانوفيل 
+الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة السيدة العذراء للأقباط الكاثوليك - عين شمس
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبو فام - أوسيم 
+منتدىكنيسة السيدة العذراء - القناطر الخيرية 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - امبابة 
+ الموقع الرسمى لكنيسة مارجرجس الرومانى - بأبو حمص 
+ الموقع الرسمى للمتنيح القس مينا رويس
+ خدمة المكتبة ونادي القراء بمير 
+ موقع ومنتدى السيدة العذراء 
+ موقع للمهتمين بالعمل التنموى 
+ موقع اسرة مارمينا الادبيه 
+ منتدى عمانوئيل 
+ موقع شباب الفادى 
+ موقع جروب الهى 
+ موقع منتدى ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى 
+ منتدى الشيهد ابو سيفين وتماف ايرينى
+ منتدى بحبك يايسوع 
+ منتدى العذراء مريم والشهدين ونس ومارينا 
+منتدى وياك يايسوع 
+ منتدى حب لايموت 
+ منتدى السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل 
+ موقع محبى البابا
+ موقع ينبوع 
+ موقع ملك المجد 


+ منتدى الأم دولاجى + موقع مار اسحق السريانى​



من طرق الدفع 
بنك مصر - البريد المصرى - بنك الراجحى المصرفى - ويسترن يونيون - بنك الالكتورنى E-gold ​ 
من طرق الدعم الفنى 
البريد الالكترونى - الدعم الفنى المباشر عبر الماسنجر - الهاتف - SMS ​ 
بيك أب لموقعك يومى - اسبوعى - شهرى
داخلى وخارجى ​ 
للإستفسار والحجز ​ 
0125463827​ 
او عبر الماسنجر والبريد الالكترونى
كلمنا وشوف عملاؤنا 
info@rock2host.com
روك تو هوست ( الصخرة التى حطمت الاسعار ) 
اغتنم الفرصة الآن ​ 
www.rock2host.com​


----------

